# Canon Lens



## rallyxe (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm getting a canon eos 350D in about a week or two and was wondering it the lenses of my canon eos 300 will fit on the 350D, anyone know?
thanks


----------



## darin3200 (Aug 7, 2005)

Yeah, it will fit. All newer canons use the EF lense mount.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 7, 2005)

Any lens that fits onto the EOS 300 will fit onto the 350D.  There are a few lenses that will fit the 350D but not your 300...these lenses are designated EF-S.  The kit lens that usually comes with the 350D is one of these EF-S lenses.

Also, because the sensor on the 350D is smaller than 35mm film, the lenses will have a different field of view on the 350D than they do on the EOS 300.  The factor is 1.6x times...so a 50mm lens on the 350D will look the same as an 80mm lens on the 300.

This makes it hard to get wide angles on the 350D but easier for telephoto...although it does not actually give you anymore magnifications.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 7, 2005)

My 300D came with an Ef-S, does he mean 300V?


----------



## rallyxe (Aug 7, 2005)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Any lens that fits onto the EOS 300 will fit onto the 350D. There are a few lenses that will fit the 350D but not your 300...these lenses are designated EF-S. The kit lens that usually comes with the 350D is one of these EF-S lenses.


 

errr confused...
so it will fit or wont fit? you say it will and then you say it wont? :S


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 7, 2005)

The kit lens that comes with the 350d most likely won't fit...if it's an EF-S it won't, if it's an EF it will...


----------



## Artemis (Aug 7, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> The kit lens that comes with the 350d most likely won't fit...if it's an EF-S it won't, if it's an EF it will...



Amanda means it wont fit your 300D, all the lenses you have will fit the 350D, but some of the lenses (that obviously you get for your 350D) may not fit your 300D


----------



## rallyxe (Aug 7, 2005)

oh no i think you misunderstood me. I currently have a eos 300 and am moving up in the world by buying a 350D but was wondering if the lenses from my eos 300 will fit on the 350D


----------



## Artemis (Aug 7, 2005)

eos...300...what? 300V you mean?


----------



## rallyxe (Aug 7, 2005)

nope.. just canon eos 300


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 7, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Amanda means it wont fit your 300D, all the lenses you have will fit the 350D, but some of the lenses (that obviously you get for your 350D) may not fit your 300D



No I meant what I said, rallyxe posted they had the eos 300, not 300d


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 8, 2005)

rallyxe said:
			
		

> was wondering if the lenses from my eos 300 will fit on the 350D


Yes.  Any lens you have for the EOS 300 will have the EF mount so they will fit.


----------



## rallyxe (Aug 8, 2005)

ah okay thanks!


----------



## Artemis (Aug 8, 2005)

Ah...ok....i didnt know there was just a 300...this confusion was my fault...


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 8, 2005)

Artie...here is a list of all the EOS cameras...for future reference.

http://www.eos-magazine.com/EOS system folder/EOS system/Film cameras/directoryEU.html


----------



## gravespinner (Aug 8, 2005)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Artie...here is a list of all the EOS cameras...for future reference.
> 
> http://www.eos-magazine.com/EOS%20system%20folder/EOS%20system/Film%20cameras/directoryEU.html



The link takes you to film cameras, but you can go up a level and back down to digital.

However, I, like Artemis, have a 300 that came with a EF-S 18-55mm lens.


----------



## gravespinner (Aug 8, 2005)

Unless, of course, you were talking of the Canon Rebel film as opposed to the Canon Digital Rebel. It still raises the question about the EF-S lens fitting the 300D and not the 300 film.


----------



## gravespinner (Aug 8, 2005)

Which I see after rereading the thread is correct, it was the 300 as opposed to the 300D. 

Guess I'll keep that TPF NOOB at least until I learn to read.


----------



## Royster (Aug 8, 2005)

EF-S lens were created primarily for 300d and higher models, i beleive all "modern" SLR EOS cameras will take all EF fit lens If youre planning to upgrade on lens the best ones canon offer are the L series.


----------

